# Porto/Aviero wild camping



## mikenewson (Oct 7, 2014)

Hi all,
Any tips for wild camping in Portugal generally and Porto/Aveiro as I don't seem to be able to log in on old site.
Ta
Mike


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Been a few years since we were there, and that was always in the winter months. The Barajems (reservoirs) were the easiest places and the least likely to be disturbed. Away from the Algarve is also much easier.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Keep away from the coast and Algarve and you'll get no problems.
Portuguese Aires can match anything found in Europe and there is much remote countryside​ so real wild camping should be easy.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi, 


For Porto, you can stay free overnight at the unofficial motorhome parking at Villa Nova de Gaio overlooking the river. Its a about a 20 min walk east along the river to the Port cellars. From there you can also get either a cable car or funicular railway up and across to the main city. No facilities at the parking and try and park away from the main road, its quite noisy on the front row. N41.14325 W8.63232.


For Aveiro there is motorhome parking just below an elevated section of the A25 on the outskirts, there are two entrances to the parking and just a short walk to town. Obviously a bit noisy but ideal for a daytime visit. N40.64366 W8.65950


We stayed overnight at a little wildcamp spot at nearby Costa Nova do Prado. N40.61080 W8.75254


There is also a fantastic little inland port at Bico to the North where they still use traditional cockle boats, plenty of places to park around the port, the main area for motorhomes is at N40.72900 W8.64914. Water and toilets on site.


Pete


----------



## mikenewson (Oct 7, 2014)

Nice was indeed fab Pete. Ta very much so glad I asked and got your tip.
Amazing meal at new cafe and flamingoes were beautiful 
Ta again.


----------

